
Show HN: Linux driver for the Xbox One wireless dongle - Medusalix
https://github.com/medusalix/xow
======
samueloph
Thanks for working on it, I'll see if I can get it packaged to Debian during
the holidays.

~~~
Medusalix
Having a package for Debian (and later on Ubuntu) would be really awesome.
It's already available for Arch Linux and I expect the list of packages to be
growing over the next few weeks.

------
seba_dos1
Finally! :) I have one with borked USB port (I think the 1537 one), if it
works this may make it useful again.

Thanks for working on this!

~~~
carc1n0gen
Curious how you charge if if the usb is "borked"

~~~
0XAFFE
Replacing the AA-bateries?

At least my xbox one controller has a slot for two aa bateries on the back.

~~~
carc1n0gen
Interesting. My controller that I got only a few months after xbox one launch
has a proprietary rechargeable battery in that slot

------
martinmunk
Nice project! Initial thought: apart from ease of development, is there any
reason to do it in user space? I looked into uinput before to get a Bluetooth
mfi controller working, but couldn't figure out which modules of the kernel
did what.

~~~
Medusalix
One of the major points for me was how cumbersome the installation process for
kernel modules is. Now I can just do _make install_ which works on most Linux
distributions.

~~~
chupasaurus
DKMS is the only way to do it without losing sanity.

~~~
rubicks
Tell that to a friend that runs secure boot enabled.

~~~
chupasaurus
You can add a step to DKMS build scripts for signing the modules.

------
IlegCowcat
> Most of the reverse engineering was done by capturing the communication
> between the dongle and a Windows PC using Wireshark

Haha that's pretty cool

~~~
hnarn
If Windows is the only platform (apart from the Xbox) where the dongle works,
there's also not much of an option if you want to intercept valid traffic
relatively easily.

------
alufers
Thank you so much! I was just to buy the Bluetooth ones but it seems like I
don't have to.

